# Viltrox AF lenses for EF-M



## andrei1989 (Aug 23, 2019)

The new Viltrox mirrorless lenses - Photo Rumors


Some additional pictures of the new Viltrox 23mm f/1.4, 33mm f/1.4 and 56mm f/1.4 mirrorless lenses with AF for Sony E, Canon M and Fuji X mounts taken from Chinese social media (Viltrox lenses are sold at Amazon): Viltrox 23mm f/1.4 Aperture Range: 1.4 – 16 9 Aperture Blades 10 Groups, 11...




photorumors.com





the rumor says they're not only for fuji x and sony e but also for canon m
sigma will have some competition


----------

